# Help with Sublimation colours/ICC Profile



## mimooem (Feb 17, 2015)

I currently use heat vinyl and soon going to go into sublimation. planning on sub printing onto printable Heat Transfer Vinyl using an Epson 1500w printer with a ciss system for sub inks. I don't know much about icc profiles for the colour matching to print the colours properly but after reading what feels like thousands of threads on here am I correct that I would need a new icc profile or would the current set up on the printer work. The other issue I have is that I want to print and cut it on my silhouette cameo cutter but would a new icc profile be applied to printing on the cameo software. Thanks very much for any help given


----------



## mimooem (Feb 17, 2015)

Just a follow up to my post I have found out that the driver you install for sawgrass inks includes icc profile but I want to use a different bottled sublimation ink with ciss system so I wouldn't have a driver or icc profile. I take it I would install the standard inkjet software/driver disc that I will get with my Epson printer and then get a custome icc profile done that will work with illustrator. I have found out that I can get silhouette connect for my silhouette cameo which means you can print and cut from illustrator. The problem I had is that if I need a custom icc profile you couldn't use it with silhouette cameo software but could using the new connect software put the profile into illustrator and use the connect to print and cut from the illustrator. Hope that's not to confusing. thanks very much


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am pretty new to sublimation printing as well. However, is my understanding that the ICC profile is for color matching. If you are going to be using a cutter to cut the image I believe you just need a cutter with an optical eye or laser registration mark reader to know where to cut. I do not believe that the ICC profile has anything to do with the cutting. I have just recently purchased a Epson 1430 and a CISS from Cobra with their Sublimation inks. I am also thinking about purchasing an optical eye plotter like the Brother 24 or something comparable to do conture cutting around other heat press items. I could be wrong, and hopefully we will both learn more information from the professionals on this forum. Looking forward to more information.


----------



## mimooem (Feb 17, 2015)

HI. Just to clarify I would need the icc profile for the printer not cutter but I have been told that you instal it into software such as photoshop or illustrator so I couldn't use it with silhouette cameo software as you still print from there with the registration marks to the printer ready to then be cut. However with the new connect cameo software in theory I could instal the icc profile to illustrator and print from illustrator with cameo registration marks and send to cameo cutter after. Thanks


----------

